# Flea market finds: Kennedy cabinet, woodworking vise



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I love it when you go to a garage sale or flea market with something in particular in mind, and boom, there it is when you get there. I was looking for a small metal cabinet for organizing small parts, and within 5 minutes saw this Kennedy 5D chest at the Alemany flea market in San Francisco:









$40 and it was mine. I checked the prices for the same model on eBay, and they're routinely going for over $150 (!!??), or MORE than a Kennedy 520 9 drawer machinist tool chest. Huh.

And I finally figured out a good place to put my scrapers and small squares, attached to the side of the chest with magnets.









I also picked up an American Scale Co. No. 203 quick release woodworkers vise for $50. It's beefy, 10.5" wide and 20" long. Can't seem to find much info about it. I've got a question about it in another topic here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/42032


----------

